# PM Mill Accessories



## ddickey (Mar 12, 2018)

Thinking about buying a PM knee mill.
The accessories I'm considering are the PM 3 AXIS MILL DRO, the X-power feed and the R8 collet set.
Good idea or can I find a better deal on these elsewhere?
I would install these myself.


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 12, 2018)

They are priced about the same as any of the Asian import stuff.  Their collets aren't bad for the money but they are not the best.

The easson dro's they sell seem to be good.  I like the one on my lathe.

Power feeds I have no experience with, but they look like the higher quality Taiwan manufactured one's.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 12, 2018)

The DRO was looking at was not an Easson but a PM house brand.


----------



## umahunter (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm also looking  at thier house brand dro post up how it goes if you get it I got the powerfeed with my pm932m and ig love it so far much better than cranking the handle it seems to be the same as all the other Chinese powerfeed you can buy from multiple  sellers


----------



## mksj (Mar 13, 2018)

I would look at the Easson 12B 3 axis DRO for the mill with a quill battery DRO, you are more likely to use the graphical functions such as bolt circles, etc. It has soft keys which give different functions depending on the menu and the machine mode, and they have a good reputation. A number of forum members have installed the ES-12B on their PM 935 and 949 mills, also the Easson glass scales are a bit better as to their seals, etc. Also the DRO layout, setup functions and instructions are other factors to consider.

Drive wise, it is worthwhile to get an X and Z drive if your budget allows. You might look at the Align drives made in Taiwan, I use them on my mill and a few others have installed them, better switch gear, power and speed range (low speed).

R8 collet set, really depends on the rated specs and what you need, might look at Vertex set. Since you only need a few collets for end mills, etc. I would look at a smaller decent set of R8 collets and some higher quality drill chucks. 

You can chase you tail on saving a few pennies here and there, but it all seems to be about the same cost when you add in shipping. I also look at service/warranty and what is more cost effective time wise.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 14, 2018)

I have the Eason ES8A as well as the X-axis power feed on my PM935TV knee mill and have been very happy with them both.  I waffled on purchasing them at the time of the machine vs. purchasing them at a later date and I am glad I purchased them initially with the machine.  I also purchased the R8 collet set from Matt and have had no issues with them.

Mike


----------



## ddickey (Mar 14, 2018)

I wonder if the lower priced DRO is equivalent to the Eason ES8A?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I wonder if the lower priced DRO is equivalent to the Eason ES8A?


Depends on what exactly you mean by "equivalent."  TANSTAAFL.  The more expensive ones have more features, and are purported to be made better.  There are also some bragging rights.  The cheap ones are... cheap!  It kind of depends on how you are going to use it, how important some of the features are to you, and how much you care to spend.  If you just want to know where the tool is in relation to the work, and do not need many of the advanced options, and have a really limited budget (describing myself here...), and are willing to take some minor chances and also figure out the Chinglish manual, then get the cheapest one.  If you need someone to hold your hand all the way through, and will be using the DRO and all the functions a lot, want someone you can talk to in English on the phone, or if having the cool brand name to be with the "in crowd" is important to you, then pop for the better ones...


----------



## ddickey (Mar 14, 2018)

I just realized the Easson 8 is two axis' (sp?). 
The PM 3 axis DRO sure looks like a lot of features. "bolt-hole patterns, Radius, Line Hole, Subdatums, Tool-offsets and even inclined machining function".  The Easson 12 is $250 more.


----------



## mksj (Mar 14, 2018)

They all work, just a matter of how and how long. Most electronic stuff works or dies in short order, then usually works for some time after that until something breaks or fails. Cheaper units often scrimp on parts and design, but work (at least for a while, and the company/vendor will probably be out of business anyway if you need repair, so disposable as so many things are these days). To say one DRO is equivalent to another, well what is the comparison level and the parameters you are measuring. If you are just looking a numbers, than they all (for the most part) will give equivalent reliable results given the same stated resolution. Features, functions and support will vary. "Better" DRO have longer warranties, and the scales are more likely to last longer. If you want the cheapest possible than get an Aliexpress special, if you want middle of the road get an Easson 12B/C, If you want a Cadillac then go with an Acurite, Newall, etc. 

As I outolined, look at what others have purchased for their machine and their comments, I think you will find that the ES-12B is the most commonly installed DRO on the PM mills. I have had the Acurite VUE, Eason ES-12 and the EL700 and routinely used all the functions and wanted something that was user friendly and reliable. They have all performed well with no issues.  It is all about the interface and the user frustration, but if you are just looking at just numbers, go with the PM 3 axis.


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 14, 2018)

Any opinions on Mitutoyo dro's?


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 15, 2018)

ddickey said:


> I just realized the Easson 8 is two axis' (sp?).
> The PM 3 axis DRO sure looks like a lot of features. "bolt-hole patterns, Radius, Line Hole, Subdatums, Tool-offsets and even inclined machining function".  The Easson 12 is $250 more.



So is the Eason ES8 different from the ES8A?  I have the ES8A and it is a 3-axis and it does have the bolt-hole pattern feature as well as tool offsets.  I didn't step up to the 12 because the 8A had many of the same features, just not a nice touch-screen display but I have really liked my ES8A for the nearly 4 years I have owned it on my mill.

Mike


----------



## ddickey (Mar 15, 2018)

I copied and pasted the dro you have and and it came up as two axis. But then I watched your video and see it us a three axis.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 15, 2018)

mksj said:


> They all work, just a matter of how and how long. Most electronic stuff works or dies in short order, then usually works for some time after that until something breaks or fails. Cheaper units often scrimp on parts and design, but work (at least for a while, and the company/vendor will probably be out of business anyway if you need repair, so disposable as so many things are these days). To say one DRO is equivalent to another, well what is the comparison level and the parameters you are measuring. If you are just looking a numbers, than they all (for the most part) will give equivalent reliable results given the same stated resolution. Features, functions and support will vary. "Better" DRO have longer warranties, and the scales are more likely to last longer. If you want the cheapest possible than get an Aliexpress special, if you want middle of the road get an Easson 12B/C, If you want a Cadillac then go with an Acurite, Newall, etc.
> 
> As I outolined, look at what others have purchased for their machine and their comments, I think you will find that the ES-12B is the most commonly installed DRO on the PM mills. I have had the Acurite VUE, Eason ES-12 and the EL700 and routinely used all the functions and wanted something that was user friendly and reliable. They have all performed well with no issues.  It is all about the interface and the user frustration, but if you are just looking at just numbers, go with the PM 3 axis.



You still use your EL700? I love mine. Especially now that I've gotten the hang of using the digital probe.


----------



## mksj (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes, the EL700 works very well. I especially like the the bright display and use the summation of the knee and the quill. The reason why I suggest a graphic display and soft keys, is I find it much easier to use the other functions like bolt holes or linear hole functions. On the EL700 the soft keys change for each menu/screen and also the information screens. They also simultaneously give other information like axis travel rates such as IPM.  My Acurite also had a lot of other machining information in the menus. The 3 axis ES-8 is about the same cost as the newer ES-12B, the older ES-12 was more expensive at the time. Easson are nice units along with the Electronica at a mid price point, it is one thing to look at the features but it is another use them. But if just looking at the numbers they all will work.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 15, 2018)

The quill scale: can that be added, or do you have to buy the display already configured for the fourth-axis?


----------



## mksj (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Bill,
My EL700 is a 4 axis model (so specific to the version ordered), I wanted the ability to sum the knee and the quill. I modified the quill stop for both the scale reader head and auto start/reverse functions that integrates with the VFD control system. The ease of install of the magnetic scale on the quill was one reason why I went with EL700 in addition to the display clarity/functions. If I was going to go with a 3 axis with a battery operated quill DRO, I would have gone with the Easson ES12B. I have an older ES12 on my lathe and it has performed great, no bouncing digits or problems with electrical noise, it has been very accurate. Also the Electronica DROs have worked great, another forum memeber (Firestopper) just installed the EL700 on his lathe and really likes it.

4 axis





Summed axis.





Quill mount of reader head/scale and proximity sensors for quill position. My goal was to not have the scale interfere with any of the mill head functions. The position of the quill stops triggers the auto-reverse when in threading mode.


----------



## Boxster9 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mark, how are the DRO PRO folks to deal with, since they are in the neighborhood and how does the EL 700 compare to the Easson ES12B on ease of use and functionality?


----------



## mksj (Mar 16, 2018)

DRO Pros are great worth stopping in or talking to them. The ES12B would be what I recommend for the most bang for the cost on a graphical display. It is only a 3 axis DRO. Both have very user friendly layouts and menus. The EL700 comes in a 4 axis and mag. scales which is what I was looking for. I prefer the membrane switchs on the Easson. EL700 is touch so sometimes does not like greasy fingers and cannot use a cover. It has a great display.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 16, 2018)

I've had 4 dros from Dro Pros and have always gotten great customer service from them when I needed it, although that didn't happen too often.

I'll second Mark's comments about the EL700's dislike for greasy fingers. So I keep a rag in my right pocket just to wipe the oil off my hand when things get a little too slippery.

Mark: I've never had any issues with bouncing digits or noise with any of my DROs from Dro Pros (I've had four). I think I vaguely remember seeing the four-axis EL700 when I was shopping for the DRO for my 935, but probably hesitated because of the price. Truth be told, I get more/better use out of the digital probe than I would with a summing scale on the quill. I will probably put a digital scale on there one of these days.


----------



## mksj (Mar 16, 2018)

I have seen problems with the cheaper DROs with respect to immunity to electrical noise and bouncing last digits. Also some you cannot set the number of digits, so you get an extra digit that is meaningless. On my lathe ES-12 it came with a plastic cover that fits over the head unit, so it takes a lot of splatter but does not affect the buttons vs. EL700 which cannot be covered. One other note on the Electronica DROs is they come with very short support arms, so on the mill I needed to fabricate a second arm to clear the spindle lever. DRO Pros do sell a second arm extension but do not list it on their site.


----------



## SSage (Mar 23, 2018)

I have a little PM727 with the basic PM branded DRO. I don't really need anything with more features, it has decreased my time on the mill by far. My first DRO, its a huge time saver IMO. 

I would get one preinstalled, it was worth the $399 to me. I would guess PM would put a nicer model DRO on if you ask, its only money right! Now I want a DRO on my lathe....


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 24, 2018)

SSage said:


> I have a little PM727 with the basic PM branded DRO. I don't really need anything with more features, it has decreased my time on the mill by far. My first DRO, its a huge time saver IMO.
> 
> I would get one preinstalled, it was worth the $399 to me. I would guess PM would put a nicer model DRO on if you ask, its only money right! Now I want a DRO on my lathe....



It took a bit to get a DRO on my lathe, but once on there, it ain't coming off. 

In this day and age, it just makes sense (to me) to take advantage of the technology if you can. Kinda like using a calculator or computer for math instead of a abacus or slide rule (I used both growing up...).


----------

